# Elongatus Water Parameters



## VJventrella (Feb 16, 2007)

So my new 75 finished cycling a few days ago so i introduced my Elong to the tank. I have been testing the water pretty often and these are the numbers i get everytime. I believe the PH is a little high. Does anyone know what the ph should be at for an elong? Thanks.

PH- 7.4-7.6

Ammonia- 0ppm

Nitrite- 0ppm

Nitrate- 3.0- 5.0ppm


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

ph is fine...looks good. if anything nitrates are strangely low...do you have a planted tank?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> ph is fine...looks good. if anything nitrates are strangely low...do you have a planted tank?


Ideal pH is about 6.5-6.8 though your is fine so just leave it. I agree the nitrates seem low and It doesn't even sound like a scale it would be measured in. Nitrates should be under 40ppm so 2-3ppm I wouldn't think would be on the scale and would probably be registered as practically 0ppm in your results


----------



## VJventrella (Feb 16, 2007)

Well the card the kit gave me has the scale from 0- 160ppm, In order like this. 0, 5.0, 10, 20, 40, 80, 160. 
So the colour the water turned into wasn't dark enough to be 5.0ppm and wasn't light enough to be 0ppm so i thought it was around 4.0. I does sounds weird though. Im testing in right now again just to double check. And no my tank is not planted. Thanks for bringing this to my attention.


----------



## VJventrella (Feb 16, 2007)

Yea i just checked again and it looks to be 5.0ppm maybe even a tiny bit lower.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

What did you cycle the tank with as if your getting a 5ppm nitrate you may not of used a large enough ammonia source


----------



## VJventrella (Feb 16, 2007)

about 5 mollies. I guess that wasn't enough though. Is this harmfull to the fish? im assuming in about a week or two the level will go up.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Since its a solo elong that won't be too big of a bioload so you should be fine but just keep an eye on it. If you were going with pygo shoal then you may of gotten a recycle


----------



## VJventrella (Feb 16, 2007)

Alright thanks, ill keep a close eye on it.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That low of a nitrate reading sounds reasonable since it just finished it's cycle IMO.

Let's see some pics of yer elong!


----------

